# new 1/12th oval cars and stryker chassis?



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hey all: While reading the august '08 issue of extreme rc car they had two interesting things i came across. One was in the '08 carpet oval nats. coverage about the stryker oval chassis who makes it and anyone got pics? Second they said there may be some new 1/12th oval cars coming and if so then from which companies? Thanks


----------



## AJS (Mar 21, 2002)

Randy Smith and Scott P from LA make the Stryker Chassis, it has a 12th scale pod and is really cool. I'll try and post a link to the SWtour thread there are pictures there.http://www.southwesttour.com/ovaltalk/viewtopic.php?id=1&t_id=190&page=1

That should get you there.


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't visit this part of the board and a friend tipped me off about the post. Sorry I missed it. Thanks AJ for covering me!

Anything you'd like to know about the Stryker, just post or pm me and I'll be happy to help. Now off to find the August issue. My car's in a mag! That's pretty cool :thumbsup:


----------



## lidebt2 (Mar 8, 2007)

*your car*



LARCGuy said:


> I don't visit this part of the board and a friend tipped me off about the post. Sorry I missed it. Thanks AJ for covering me!
> 
> Anything you'd like to know about the Stryker, just post or pm me and I'll be happy to help. Now off to find the August issue. My car's in a mag! That's pretty cool :thumbsup:


Do you have a website I can look at for this car?


----------



## Seven (Jan 22, 2004)

Scot, check your PM's


----------



## LARCGuy (Apr 18, 2004)

lidebt2 said:


> Do you have a website I can look at for this car?



Started a thread here: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=225795


----------

